# Drummond Island



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any rabbit hunter going to be on the Island from the 21st through the 30th. I'll be at the cottage then with my hounds. You guys are more than welcome to stop by in the evening for a cold beverage or maybe even bring me one lol


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

nice offer for some one.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

33312 S. Center st. Drummond Island . I've meet a lot of nice people on the Michigan Sportsman and the American Beagler my good friend from Wisconsin, I meet on the American Beagler 10 years ago and he has been coming to the Island ever since. We run hounds all day and drink a few beers in the evening and take about the day of running. There's nothing better.


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

reddog1 said:


> 33312 S. Center st. Drummond Island . I've meet a lot of nice people on the Michigan Sportsman and the American Beagler my good friend from Wisconsin, I meet on the American Beagler 10 years ago and he has been coming to the Island ever since. We run hounds all day and drink a few beers in the evening and take about the day of running. There's nothing better.[/QUOTE. Heading to Drummond in mid December would appreciate a report on the snowshoe population this year.


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

reddog1 said:


> Any rabbit hunter going to be on the Island from the 21st through the 30th. I'll be at the cottage then with my hounds. You guys are more than welcome to stop by in the evening for a cold beverage or maybe even bring me one lol


Have fun Chuck, enjoy your time there. Cant wait to see some pictures too !!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Frank


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

How’s the running up there looks like it it’s been a little wet. Coming up in mid December after the muzzleloader season many hare around.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

On public land the Hare numbers seem to be a bit low. I mostly run on big tracts of private land and we don't shoot so we never have a problem finding Hare to run


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also, yes it is really wet up here and the Hare will take the dogs through the water every chance they get. We got like 2-1/2 inches of rain Thursday and Friday.


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

This is only my 2nd year coming to the island but I’ve been running beagles for 30 years. That said I usually don’t do to much hunting till after the deer seasons are about done. Do you have many problems with the deer hunters when you run your dogs there.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

No we run mostly in October and this is my 53rd October on the Island. I know a lot of land owners on the Island. That being said, 99 % of the bow hunters that we run into like it when we run while they are hunting because the the hounds chasing Hare move deer around. I've never ever had a problem.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> No we run mostly in October and this is my 53rd October on the Island. I know a lot of land owners on the Island. That being said, 99 % of the bow hunters that we run into like it when we run while they are hunting because the the hounds chasing Hare move deer around. I've never ever had a problem.


Fifty third on the island? You must know the most cantankerous beagle runner that ever immigrated to The Rock. He is the only guy I ever had occasion to deal with who can dish out as much sarcasm as myself. FM


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

THE BUG MAN ! He's a good friend of mine. I normally run with him every year but he had a knee replaced last Wednesday so he will be down for a while. I feel sorry for his nurses.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

reddog1 said:


> THE BUG MAN ! He's a good friend of mine. I normally run with him every year but he had a knee replaced last Wednesday so he will be down for a while. I feel sorry for his nurses.


The one and only. Yet you admit to him being a friend, and a good one that that? He is quite the guy and quite the reactionary too. Next time you run into him tell him the guy he unsuccessfully tried to get fired....twice, says hello. He will absolutely know who you are talking about.

In spite of the unfounded and unsubstantiated accusation, somehow I still like the guy. Before this Corona thing when EUP Sportsmen's Coalition meeting were still held we both enjoyed trading barbs. I miss those meeting. FM


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> The one and only. Yet you admit to him being a friend, and a good one that that? He is quite the guy and quite the reactionary too. Next time you run into him tell him the guy he unsuccessfully tried to get fired....twice, says hello. He will absolutely know who you are talking about.
> 
> In spite of the unfounded and unsubstantiated accusation, somehow I still like the guy. Before this Corona thing when EUP Sportsmen's Coalition meeting were still held we both enjoyed trading barbs. I miss those meeting. FM


Yes he is a good friend. That being said, it has taken a good 10 years of head butting for us to become good friends. When we first met he had nothing to do with me or my beagles but now I have a key for the gate to his 120 acres that butts up to State land where I'll be turning hounds loose today. 
The thing I've discovered about John is, if he likes you he will give you the shirt off his back, but lf he doesn't, well you probably know all too well.


----------



## Gooka (Nov 13, 2020)

Let me know the next time you come to drummond island. I live in the area and would enjoy running my dog with your beagles.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Gooka said:


> Let me know the next time you come to drummond island. I live in the area and would enjoy running my dog with your beagles.



I typically only run Hare on the Island in October. I close my cottage by November 1st and I don't return until April. Give me your contact info in a private message and I will be sure to get ahold of you.


----------



## Gooka (Nov 13, 2020)

reddog1 said:


> I typically only run Hare on the Island in October. I close my cottage by November 1st and I don't return until April. Give me your contact info in a private message and I will be sure to get ahold of you.





reddog1 said:


> I typically only run Hare on the Island in October. I close my cottage by November 1st and I don't return until April. Give me your contact info in a private message and I will be sure to get ahold of you.





reddog1 said:


> I typically only run Hare on the Island in October. I close my cottage by November 1st and I don't return until April. Give me your contact info in a private message and I will be sure to get ahold of you.


Im new to the forums, how do I send you a private message?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Gooka said:


> Im new to the forums, how do I send you a private message?


Just click on my screen name and under my profile I will say in green letters (start a conversation)


----------



## Gooka (Nov 13, 2020)




----------

